# Things You Might Not Know About 2Cool



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Have yall ever really read the registration agreement on this forum? Most of us click we have read it and don't really pay any attention to what we are agreeing to. I do respect Mont for his willingness to act when he needs to do so.... I think this is a good provision and something I did not realize was in there. May need to add to my forum. 

"If you are banned, removed, or otherwise told to leave the website, and re-register under another username, you agree to pay AllCoast $500 damages per day, for each day you are registered under any new username. Users are banned for a reason and are not welcomed to return to the forums for any reason. You further agree to pay all legal, court and recovery costs associated with your re-registration."


----------



## SmithFamilyTackle (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

always read what you agree to on anything

it's been in there as long as I can remember


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> always read what you agree to on anything
> 
> it's been in there as long as I can remember


Yep, amazes me the people that get banned and come back. Get banned again and still come back. Like somebody won't figure it out. Those folks are living dangerously and racking up the penalties, day by day..... could be a good retirement plan for Mont. :rotfl:


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

How much has 2cool actually collected ?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Ask Mont. I don't think he's ever lost anything he's enforced but ask him.


----------

